# Oracle SQL plus :Download



## Rajesh345 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello 

 i am new to oracle sql plus  so nd little help 

Acc to this page


```
*www.oracle.com/technology/software/products/database/index.html
```
download size is 1.7gb to 1.9 gb which is like a package which cointain Sql plus

Is there any way to download SQL plus only ? 
Only program i using is sqp plus from that ~ 2gb program , wont b using other programs in future also 



OR 
is there any alternate 4 SQL plus which have almost all feature oracle sql plus giving ?

should b userfriendly


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 29, 2009)

Wat u'll do wid SQL Plus only if u dnt hav the database???

No thr is no way to download SQL Plus only. But u can choose the components u want 2 install while installing.

And remember SQL Plus is the SQL IDE/Editor. If u dnt hav the database u can't do nything with SQL Plus only.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 29, 2009)

U asked for alternative for SQL Plus. SQL Plus is the SQL IDE for oracle. Thr is no alternative of it. But thr r lots of other Database.


Well......thr r lots of alternative database. MySQL is a smaller package. U can also try SQL Server Express Edition. Both r smaller package than Oracle. But oracle hav its own functionality and its more secure.

If u r learning oracle its nest to practise in oracle. You can choose other options too.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jul 29, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> U asked for alternative for SQL Plus. SQL Plus is the SQL IDE for oracle. Thr is no alternative of it. But thr r lots of other Database.
> 
> 
> Well......thr r lots of alternative database. MySQL is a smaller package. U can also try SQL Server Express Edition. Both r smaller package than Oracle. But oracle hav its own functionality and its more secure.
> ...


>yes i am learning a small part of oracle sql queries - like table cr8tion , edit mod similar functions, Operators,synonyms,index,views,strings func,joins etc ( a very small portion os Sql )


>ok , i will try MySQL nd exp editions , thank u


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 29, 2009)

ya.......

But I'll say try it in Oracle......!!!


----------

